
Opaline – NextJS for CLI Tools - d4rkr00t
https://github.com/d4rkr00t/opaline
======
Etheryte
The punchline seems very ambiguous, at least for me. NextJS is most widely
known for serverside rendering and prerendering React sites. How that maps
over to CLI tools, I'm not sure.

~~~
pintxo
Looks like the primary similarity is that to get started with Opaline you
simply put some (specifically organized) files into /commands like you would
do for NextJS with /pages

------
pintxo
Looks like a fabulous idea to abstract away the boilerplate parts of building
a cli tool. Looking forward to use it in a side project soon.

------
knrz
What's that terminal status bar you've got at the bottom of the screenshots?

~~~
mikewhy
I think it's provided by iTerm: [https://www.iterm2.com/documentation-status-
bar.html](https://www.iterm2.com/documentation-status-bar.html)

